
NYT thinks Amazon should choose Denver for their new HQ - prkr
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/09/09/upshot/where-should-amazon-new-headquarters-be.html?mcubz=1
======
sova
Cleveland would be a cheaper and more reasonable centrality.

~~~
jordache
it's a city that way less desirable to live for young people, and for the vast
majority of the population.

